

Ask HN: Senior Thesis - siong1987

I am going to start on my senior thesis next semester, now, I am looking for ideas. I hope that I can work on something somehow practical and technically hard enough to be a senior thesis.<p>Do you guys have any idea in mind that you want to see?
======
phil
What field? What kinds of things are you interested in?

~~~
siong1987
anything will do. but, i am more interested with things that will have to
handle massive data. data mining, distributed computing, etc.

------
russjhammond
I am in a similar boat, trying to hone in on a topic for an independent
research project.

At the moment I am considering researching which industries might be disrupted
by crowdsourcing similar to how stock photography and language translation
have.

If you go down the distributed human computation route, let me know as we may
have some areas to compare research findings.

------
ivankirigin
Make an ether-wiki. That would be an edit-in-place realtime collaborative
editing website that had an easy syntax to create links to other documents. It
would be like a wiki but lower the barrier to editing the doc. Instead of
markdown, have a style editor while editing.

The real-time nature of it is the hard part.

~~~
siong1987
this is really interesting. will definitely look into this. i always want to
work on something realtime.

~~~
ivankirigin
email me if you have any questions moc.liamg@nigirik.navi

~~~
siong1987
sure. i definitely will. that is a interesting way to mask your email. will
suggest this to my prof and see what he says.

------
paulgerhardt
I'm biased, but I think anything post-pc makes for fascinating thesis
material.

Maybe watch the Arduino documentary for some inspiration? It's only 28
minutes: <http://arduinothedocumentary.org/>

~~~
siong1987
cool. will take a look at this.

------
lightblade
Is it a project (something you make) or paper?

Paper ideas: \- The ethics and legal issue regarding the recent Dropship news.
\- Whether or not Bitcoin can replace real currency.

Project ideas: \- Artificial Neural Network \- Any mobile app

~~~
siong1987
Mind to explain more about Artificial Neural Network?

~~~
simon_weber
Check out any standard AI work for a detailed explanation. Here's some
inspiration on what's been done with them (back in the day anyway...if you
check out this company their product is used in blockbuster games like GTAIV):
<http://bit.ly/k30h02>

